# NIC cage advice?



## CosmosMomma (Sep 9, 2012)

This week I'm going to target and buying two of these cube organizers: http://www.target.com/p/closetmaid-wire-6-cube-organizer-silver/-/A-13680755

I'm thinking of leaving it flat, 2 squares high, with a blanket underneath and possibly a ceiling, if I have enough cubes, but I'm not sure how big to make it. Any advice? My mom also suggested maybe building it tall with different levels, but I'm not sure which way I want to build it D:


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 9, 2012)

I would NOT get those. Those are the ones with the big holes that rabbits can get through. In that package there are only 8 usable squares. I would go somewhere else and get them. You can clearly tell from the pictures which ones have the big holes and which ones have the small holes. 

As for the size that you make it it really just depens. Some rabbits are jumpers. Some just want to run. If I were you and I had the space and materials I would make the cage 4x2x2 (LxWxH). This will give your rabbit room to do a little bit of running but will also give you space to put a shelf. I would make it so that the shelf is no more than 1/2 the size of the cage. This will allow the rabbit to stand up and stretch. I have found that my rabbit Beauty does not stand up and stretch when she is in her cage much. The shelf in her cage takes up more than 1/2 or her cage. 

Good luck with it. They are fun to build. I have built 2. Each took me less than 1.5hrs to build.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 9, 2012)

Ohh thank you! I guess I will go to Walmart and get the 4 cube ones with the small holes, like here: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-W...ur-Cubes-Interlocked/5005200?findingMethod=rr

I wasn't really paying attention to the hole sizes, just the price and number of squares. :headsmack I would have hated myself had cosmo gotten hurt because I was too silly to pay attention :cry2


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 9, 2012)

If you have a sears near you they have the best price. http://www.sears.com/stor-floor-sta...p-00913332000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooh those are cheaper than Walmart. And I do have a sears around  Thank you bunches! I was trying to save my mother some money (I don't have a job right now so she's paying for all of this) so this helps!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 9, 2012)

I think I'm headed out to Sears...thanks for posting.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 9, 2012)

if you can't find 'em at sears and end up going through walmart to get them, the multicolored are 50c a box cheaper and black is a whopping $2.50 a box cheaper than the white ones you linked to


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm holding my breath that sears will still have them Thursday when I have money ray:


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 10, 2012)

someone mentioned a couple weeks ago that lowe's had them for $15.99 a box, so that's worth looking into if sears doesn't pan out


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah I checked Lowes and they don't have them on the website. My mom gets paid thursday so I can go out that morning and get two sets, then have my dad go to harbor freight and buy a whole container of zipties.  thanks everybody. His cage now is just twice his length and not very much room for him to binky/500 so hopefully the new pen will be great


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 10, 2012)

If you end up getting a pack that only has 4 cubes in it, you will need to get 3 boxes instead of 2. (4x3=12, 6x2=12). You can get Zip ties at sears while you are getting the cubes.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 10, 2012)

I think that sears has a sight to store. You order online and pick up in store. That way you know that they will have them there for you.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 10, 2012)

*ldoerr wrote: *


> If you end up getting a pack that only has 4 cubes in it, you will need to get 3 boxes instead of 2. (4x3=12, 6x2=12). You can get Zip ties at sears while you are getting the cubes.


A 4 cube set should be about 16 grids (some may have 17). A 6 cube set should have around 23. So 3 4 cube sets would have 48 grids while 2 6 cube sets would have 46. It is close to the same, but a bit different. You need to look at the cost per grid to figure out which is a better deal. 

For zip ties, you should get around 200, but more can be good too. You do need good ones, I get the 7.5" ones.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 10, 2012)

*CosmosMomma wrote: *


> This week I'm going to target and buying two of these cube organizers: http://www.target.com/p/closetmaid-wire-6-cube-organizer-silver/-/A-13680755
> 
> I'm thinking of leaving it flat, 2 squares high, with a blanket underneath and possibly a ceiling, if I have enough cubes, but I'm not sure how big to make it. Any advice? My mom also suggested maybe building it tall with different levels, but I'm not sure which way I want to build it D:


Did you see other NIC cages on this forum? You'll have to scroll a bit past comments to get to more photos of how people used their NIC cubes.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=70176&forum_id=93&page=2


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh thank you  That comes in handy. I admit I'm not very good about looking past the first page in the forums so I miss all the good stuff  I really like a lot of those designs so maybe i'll mix it up a bit and try different ones until Cosmo decides which he likes best.

I'm buying two sets of 6 cubes, because they're $17.99, and The 4 cube sets are $23 at walmart and target. I'm not gonna use coroplast just yet, because It's gonna be hell getting the big sheet I need home on the bus lol, so instead I'm using cardboard, fleece, and puppy pads.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 11, 2012)

I've decided to go with this design (pic not mine, found it on google), since Cosmo is a binky bunny, and it still gives him little spaces to climb high.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 11, 2012)

I like that - roomy, easy to get in there and clean and it has some nice levels. they've got the same tunnel my bunnies do, hehe... mine's purple, though, which I like better.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice cage. If your bunny is a jumper I would make sure that you put a top on it.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 12, 2012)

I will definitely do so 

I underestimated the size of each panel. I added up the dimensions or the finished cage and it's huge lol. I wanted to put it near my bed but i'm gonna have to put it in the corner by my window. Should I worry about drafts come winter? This is a pretty old house and the windows aren't sealed very well.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 12, 2012)

they handle cold pretty well... if you're worried about a slight draft, though, you could always line the windowsill with a towel to block off the air flow.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 12, 2012)

I totally agree with the above. Rabbits can handle cold MUCH better than they can handle heat. When I had rabbits before I always kept them outside. If I thought that it was going to get into the 20's I would put extra hay in their cages. Other than that they got nothing special to prepair them for the cold (they might have gotten a little extra food but they might not have as well).


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, after 3 painful hours of whinging and cursing and throwing things, i finished Cosmo's cage. End result: Nice cage for cosmo to poop all over, instead of in his litter box, and a very painful back for me.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't worry about the pooping. They tend to do that with a new cage to mark it as their own.

Using the connectors that came with the grids -- I'd certainly understand why you were cursing. I hate those things and never use them. I only use zip ties and toss the connectors. 

If you have problems with them disconnecting, you might want to just use the zip ties.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah I was going to use zip ties only, but my mother only bought the 50ct pack, so I had to use them sparingly. D:

Right now every edge where two panels meet is zip tied, except the bottom two panels where the shelves are, which are just clipped together with hair clips, so I can get in and out to change his litter.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 13, 2012)

Cage looks nice and big


----------

